# div am unteren rand fixieren



## casr (25. April 2005)

bekannterweise akzeptiert der ie das fixieren am unteren rand mit "position: fixed; und bottom: 0px;" nicht. 

was heisst akzeptiert, er ignoriert es einfach.

wie bewege ich den ie nun möglichst elegant dazu, einen div-container immer am unter rand zu positionieren? gibt es ein event so in der art von onScroll, bei dem ich das div jeweils neu positionieren kann?

dank für die hilfe im voraus...


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2005)

Es gibt nicht nur etwas in der Art... dein Schuss ging genau ins Schwarze 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/workshop/author/dhtml/reference/events/onscroll.asp


----------



## casr (26. April 2005)

Auch ein blindes Huhn....

Ok, onScroll funktioniert. Trotzdem bin ich kurz davor, auf der Startseite einen Hinweis zu platzieren, dass mich alle IE-Nutzer mal kreuzweise können. Das Ding macht die unglaublichsten Sachen....

Wie bring ich jetzt einen fixed positionierten Div-Container dazue, bei onScroll husch husch auf bottom 0 zu kriechen? Kann ich die Arte der Positionierung von fixed auf absolut ändern? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## con-f-use (26. April 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das was hilft aber ich hatten ein ähnliches Problem mit einem fixen div-Container.

 Bei mir war aber noch zustätzlich die Vorgabe, dass es auch auf dem alten Netscape und diversen anderen Browsern unter verschiedenen Doctypen funktionieren musste. Ansonst kann man den Code noch deutlich abspecken.


----------



## Pianoman (28. April 2005)

@ confuse 
Hi!
Nur weil ich mir auch grade Dein Beispiel angeschaut habe, ich kann Dir Feedback von einem Mac geben, soferns für Dich nützlich ist.
Bei mir ist da nix fixiert. 
Getestet mit : IExplore 5.2.3 für MacOSX und Apple Safari 1.3
Beim Safari ist der Container unten (wie im Quelltext), beim IE oben.
In beiden Fällen jedenfalls nicht fixiert. 
lg.


----------



## con-f-use (28. April 2005)

Interessant, Danke!

 Hat mir allerdings damals gereicht, dass es unter verschiedenen Doctypen im IE, Gecko und dem alten Netscape funktioniert. 
 Wäre aber natürlich schon wenn's auch in anderen Browser gehen würde.

 Hast du ne Ahnung woran es liegt?


----------



## Pianoman (28. April 2005)

Nein, leider noch nicht. Ich werd's mir mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen, vielleicht komme ich drauf. Ich hänge nur selber im Moment ziemlich tief in einem Projekt drin, das mir vorerst keine Zeit läßt.
Wenn ich was rausfinde, meld ich mich!
lg.


----------

